# Kansas City Area - AVO Event.



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Suppost to be a huge freaking party. the biggest of the year.. tons of prizes, tons of deals!!! Outlaw cigar company is hosting this event, i believe, on October 1st or 2nd. I'm totally stoked about it!! I only wish that I could bring Dave with me for his birthday but too bad he lives a few 1000 miles away. 

Anyways, I really hope that some of you locals will show up. Everytime I goto one of these Outlaw events I am very lonely except for the company of my wife.. I would love to be able to meet one of you and sit and chat. maybe this time I will come later at a more appropriate hour because it seems like most of you show up late.. BigAl, IHT, Who else? Tecnorobo? ANyone else up for coming to this event?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

well, the last event i was busy and couldn't go (rocky patel), and this one, depending on the day, i might be out of town. i fly down to Mississippi on the 2nd...


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

i wont exactly be legal by then either...


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Rats.. When is the celebration day Tecnorobo? I think we need to have a celebratory herf in your honor once you become fully legal!


----------



## tecnorobo (Mar 29, 2005)

october 27th is the day... but shhhh
there are people on these boards that are out to get me because of that date.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

I'll be there early afternoon! Hope to see y'all there (legal or not)!


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

Sounds great! I'll definately be showing up although probably wont be able to buy more than a single cigar, it will be a blast to meet the man!! Hope to see you there Oog, maybe we can talk about a particular time to meet up and a super secret CS hand signal to indicate that we are indeed a CS member.. ever since i walked around a cigar event asking random people if they were a particular CS member I was looking for... I've wanted to develope a universal HERF/Cigar Event/general Public hand signal to indicate that you are a BOTL / Gorilla.. Maybe a special hand shake or we can jump up and down making Gorilla sounds  ?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

you two could just wear some groovy looking CS shirts or something?

some of my buddies from another forum will be there as well.


----------



## Oog Oog (May 31, 2005)

All my groovey shirts have *B* S, not CS on them!

Don't it make my blue eyes brown...


----------



## cigar no baka (Sep 7, 2005)

Heh, another Ultima Online guy? I used to play, but got bored after about two years of promises they were going to make it better. Plus my PC gets older and older and less capable of doing things, like online games.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

not gonna make it today, got tons of things to do before i fly tomorrow morning.


----------



## psygardelic (May 24, 2005)

I didn't make it either, sadly.. WD kicked in and was feeling rather sick... Thats okay though, i'm sure there are many more to come. Oog Oog told me that it was a blast though.


----------

